# Cooler Master V6GT with Haswell?



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

Will V6GT work well with i7 4770K and ASUS Sabertooth Z87?


----------



## turbobooster (Jun 19, 2013)

if you not whant to overclock sure its enough.
but google and you will see temps that high depending on the clock and extra vcore, that even een h100i will have problems.
my advice if you not bought the cpu, keep your hands of it, the even get warmer then ivy, so depending on what you have no, buy ivy


----------



## jamesd1981 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got my 4770k delivered today, I will be ruuning mine with stock cooler to start with, I can let you my temps once it`s built.


----------



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I'll be glad if you do that


----------



## PCunicorn (Jun 19, 2013)

And make sure the V6GT has LGA 1150 mounts. It will cool a haswell CPU fine.


----------



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, that's what I asked (maybe not cause I'm not a native English), is V6GT compatibile with LGA 1150?


----------



## PCunicorn (Jun 19, 2013)

No, the V6GT doesn't have a LGA1150  mount


----------



## turbobooster (Jun 19, 2013)

PCunicorn said:


> And make sure the V6GT has LGA 1150 mounts. It will cool a haswell CPU fine.



yes it will cool a 4770k just fine, if you dont overclock.


----------



## turbobooster (Jun 19, 2013)

AIV said:


> OK, I'll be glad if you do that



on stock your cooler is just fine, but again even with a small overclock with a little more vcore, haswell runs hot.

from where you are then???


----------



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

PCunicorn said:


> No, the V6GT doesn't have a LGA1150  mount



Source?


----------



## PCunicorn (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol man, everywhere the V6GT is sold. Newegg themselves says 
Compatibility: Intel: Socket LGA1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 775
AMD: Socket AM3 / AM2+ / AM2


----------



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

That is the official branding. They want users to buy new coolers branded especially for haswell...


----------



## AIV (Jun 19, 2013)

On other forums people say that all LGA 1155 and LGA 1156 coolers are compatible with LGA 1150...


----------



## PCunicorn (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes it will work.


----------

